# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Два колеса "жизни"

## Syrok

Эта тема уже очень давно зрела в моем мозгу. Раз раздел называется "АНТИсуицид"  то нужна сделать темку которая покажет жизнь из приятной стороны.  Одним из таких приятных моментов  есть двухколесная техника, будь то моцык, скутер, велосипед, самокат в конце-концов.   
Есть идея тут выкладывать хорошие истории повязанные из этими самыми девайсами. Будь-то  поездка в соседний магазин за кефирчиком иль многодневное соло в горах, все будет иметь право на жизнь.  
Мой путь становления любви к велу был тернист и труден и начинался  из японского мотоцикла,  годовая зарплата ушла на это пластиковое-стальное чудо-юдо. Первым месяц был похож на непрекращающийся экстаз, с роботы и сразу на мот и на целую ночь по ночному городу,  интересный был месяц. Потом все это угасло как-то само собой, езда перестала приносить  былое наслаждение, нахлынула депрессия а с нею и старые знакомые мысли про СУ, любов к мото закончилась также быстро как и началась, в один из дней я выехал из мыслю что больше я не вернусь.  На трассе разогнался по максимуму и поехал в лоб фуры которая шла по встречке, дядька за баранкой бил профи по части вождения, в последний момент сумел увернуть многотонною машину от удара. От встречного воздушного патока меня начало кидать в разные стороны, но мотоцикл сумел удержать траекторию и не полететь. На автомате останавливаюсь на обочине и час как минимум я там простояв в прострации.  После этого моцик уже четвертый год стоит в гараже под толстым слоем пыли. 
К велосипеду пришел совершено случайно, сестра дала проехаться на этом чуде, а это и в самом деле было "чудо" железная женская рама и в 15 размере. Ну даже этого мне хватило чтобы понять это мое. Уже через месяц я стал обладателем алюминиевого красавца из роду горных "скакунов".   
Теперь когда закрадутся мысли про СУ, я еду кататься в лес, после 90 км. грунтов в мозгу почти не остается того говна что было до этого, и жизнь в видеться в позитивных тонах.

----------


## Игорёк

Скутер брал в 2011м, уже именно как средство от депрессии, за неимением денег и категории на нормальные колеса. Кайф был, конечно гараздо слабее чем в детстве, но помогло значительно.

----------


## Syrok

Так и не понял почему удалил оригинальный пост, как по мне, интересные были архивные воспоминания. Хотя там и проскочила самая банальная мысль из мото-темы, если брать мото то как минимум литровый спорт... Ну то такое.
И такая цепочка у меня нарисовалась, раз скутер то скорее за все это китайчик, виходит часто должен его шаманить  , значить имееш  хороший  скил механика?

----------


## Игорёк

нее. у меня классика, Дио25SR. Китайцы смотрел - внешний вид и качество не понравилось. Смущало еще то что с разницей в 20 лет стоимость мопедов одинаковая, и то что все мопеды моложе 2000 года "евро2", четырехтактные. Я хотел именно 2х тактник. Так что теперь от китайчиков со светофора улетаю пулей)
Мысли на счет скутера были с 2007 года, тогда еще настроился на дио, потом уже было всеравно, но получилось так что взял именно дио. Понравилось что редкая модель и расцветка. В живую таких не видел, в инете только 1 раз натыкался.  Мопед был убит, но в плане ремонта девственен, тоесть никакие корявые руки в него не лазили. Был реанимирован прошлой весной. Кузов запаян и перекрашен, движек откапитален, переделана проводка, стоит сигналка с обратной связью, ксенон, ну всякие приятные мелочи, типа открывание сидушки с брелка, лампочка работы генератора и так далее. Хочу поставить тахометр (маленький аналоговый), но пока подходящих не встречал. Всё необходимое для реанимации есть, делал сам конечно. 
Теперь мопед работает как часы и радует своего хозяина) 

на счет литрового спорта обьясню - мне достаточно знать что могу выстрелить, если будет на то необходимость.  Приятное ощущение возможности) Но гонять не собираюсь, не люблю. Посмотрим...

----------


## freeze

у меня любовь к BMX , недавно и к скейту появилась. вроде бы простые устройства передвижения но столько интересного можно вытворять) тяжело без этого зимой. когда едешь ночью по дороге а машины проносятся чуть не задевая, возникает какая то странная радость что пронесло, особенно если проносится фура или еще более неповторимо когда дальнобойщик!) 
меня хоть и сбивали, но только по капоту катался... это довольно забавно)

----------


## Syrok

Впервые проехался в компании себе подобных.  Было чертовськи интересна ехать из такими жизнерадостными людьми...  
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9107/...55c2d_XXXL.jpg
Автор в зеленом шлеме и темном одеянии.

----------


## Rum

Я безумно хочу научиться ездить на нём и гонять по трассам ^^
Но во-первых, нет средств на покупку, а во-вторых не знаю где учиться.
Кто подскажет?)

----------


## Syrok

Если есть мозги то забирайте мой моц и учитесь сколько влезит.  Только три условия: отмоете ево от вековой пыли, масло  поменяете, ато боюсь старое уже давно скисло и последнее ето кило печеньки для покатушок не "ровере" и етот кусок стали и пластика ваш http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9152/...71402a_XXL.jpg

----------


## Игорёк

> Я безумно хочу научиться ездить на нём и гонять по трассам ^^
> Но во-первых, нет средств на покупку, а во-вторых не знаю где учиться.
> Кто подскажет?)


 на нем это на чем именно ? 
Всё просто - ищешь где учат на категорию А, и учишься. Если хочешь спорт, то поторопись, требования для получения прав к ним собираются ужесточить. А лучше всего для начала взять байк 200-400 кубов, по трассе тоже можно будет погонять как следует, за-то падать будет не так больно ))

----------


## Unity

Также жизнь свою не мыслю без велика!.. ^_^ 
Мчаться, чувствуя, как ветер ласкает твоё лицо, трепещет волосы, «рвёт» одежду, любуясь видами, пасторалью родимой деревни, скалами над извилистой рекой-змеёй, крепостями Города вдали, нивами/лесами, пастбищами и лужайками... Никакого двигателя, тихий шепот шин, мерный скрип цепи, серебристое мерцанье спиц, лёгкое качанье на драконовом хребте древних грунтовых дорог... 
Всё своё сознание в эти миги... открыто Жизни, миру-бытию... 
Это счастье — мчаться с ветром над землёй, мчаться птицей над водою, мчаться словно промеж облаков!.. 
P.S. Никогда не видел великов с всяческими наворотами, испокон веков юзаю минский «Аист» 1974 г.в... Хоть и старый, сохранился _идеально_, до сих пор блестит...

----------


## Syrok

Особливо кришу зносять нічні поїздки, коли лишень ти і ліхтарик- котрий освітлює невеликий простір перед тобою і можна нафантазувати, що навколо "пустота" і більше нічого... 
Спробуй в такому форматі покатать. 
Хоча я чертовськи давно не бачив Аістів і вважаю їх не найкращим представником велопрому у плані отримування чистого і не замутненого задоволення від поїздки.  Хоча колись чув у Білорусії був цілий клуб котрий їздив на них в походи, а це як не як 200-400 км.

----------


## Игорёк

аист хорошо.. но все-таки на современных великах ездить проще. меньший вес и передачи - дольше расстояния и больше внимания на окружающую природу, а соответсвенно и больше удовольствия. 
Syrok, Як не як украiнска нi все бачут))

----------


## jeri

> Як не як украiнска нi все бачут))


 Ты имел ввиду: українську не всі розуміють?))

У меня в детстве был " Буратино" ), чудо-велик,я всегда была быстрее всех, соседский мальчик- Сережка, мне завидовал, поэтому ножом порезал шины)

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Да..без велика плохо. С великом немного, но все же живее ощущаешь себя

----------


## Syrok

В детстве, если что-то не устраивало, то резали шины, а сейчас вены.  
Поскорее бы перебороть себя, не так ли ?

----------


## Melissa

Велосипед и ролики - моя энергия. Я последние 2 месяца только и катаю.  
С приходом спорта и свежего воздуха изменилась моя жизнь. Появились новые друзья. Не скажу даже конкретно как так произошло, начала кататься одна и тут -  хоп, просто слово за слово и стали дружить. 
На личном тоже всё сложилось, чувствую себя нужной... давно пора, после 3 месяцев отходняка от бывшего ))
В общем, мой девиз на сегодняшнее время: я до безумия люблю себя и жизнь :Smile: 
Пусть это лето продолжается вечно!)

----------


## Игорёк

самый клевый велик это "олимпик", удобный, легкий, гараздо быстрее и комфортнее тех что были в те времена. Единственная вечная проблема с прокрутами, которая решалась заменой клиньев в храповике, или более глобально - заменой на раздвижную втулку с большого велика (заодно появлялись и нормальные тормоза). Жаль что был молод, и слаб в технических вопросах, поленился установить все спицы, и после очередного экстренного торможения оставшиеся не выдержали)

----------


## Игорёк

> Велосипед и ролики - моя энергия. Я последние 2 месяца только и катаю.  
> С приходом спорта и свежего воздуха изменилась моя жизнь. Появились новые друзья. Не скажу даже конкретно как так произошло, начала кататься одна и тут -  хоп, просто слово за слово и стали дружить. 
> На личном тоже всё сложилось, чувствую себя нужной... давно пора, после 3 месяцев отходняка от бывшего ))
> В общем, мой девиз на сегодняшнее время: я до безумия люблю себя и жизнь
> Пусть это лето продолжается вечно!)


 клёво, поздравляю.. мои планы на покупку велика опять пришлось отложить до следующего лета((( периодически листаю обьявления,  заняться некогда и не решаюсь.. в период суматохи со скутерами временно надо будет заменить 2 колеса. Думаю также о велике с аккумом, или электроскутере, их популярность должна возрасти на следующий год .

----------

